# Solenoid help



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

I bought a couple of 4-way solenoids from fright props but have run into a problem. After hooking them up one of them started leaking air from the exhaust as soon as it was hooked up to the air. At first I thought I had hooked it up backwards so I switched the hoses around but that didn't help. I then switched out the solenoids and that one worked great no leak and prop worked fine. So is their an easy way I can fix this or is the solenoid faulty? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to clarify something....By exhaust do you mean when the solenoid is no longer having power applied to it and the cylinder returns to its start position and the pressure is exhausted through the exhaust valve next to the air supply coupler? Or is it leaking at where the ports on the solenoid to your tubing to the cylinder ?


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow thanks for the quick response. Let me see if I can clarify. There is no power to the solenoid. The cylinder is in its start position. As soon I put air in the line it is coming out of the exhaust on the solenoid (next to air supply). Everything from the cylinder seems fine as the other solenoid which is exactly the same doesn't have the exhaust problem. Hopefully this makes sense. Thanks again!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Is it leaking out past the threads? or the inside of the exhaust port? If its leaking at the threads then use some Teflon tape.... But sounds like the Solenoid is shot... shoot Doug a e-mail he will send you out a new one if you explain to him whats going on....Good luck


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

I was thinking that there might be something wrong with it. Even with teflon there shouldn't be a steady flow of air out of the exhaust. Doug is a great guy and I'm sure they will take care of it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Anytime...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

A photo might help.

Based on your description, it sounds like there is a muffler screwed into the exhaust port and the muffler is set to slowly let air out to slow down the cylinder. If that's the case, you should see a screw setting on the exhaust muffler to adjust it.

As shown in reply #9 illustration of this thread - Sticky Thread


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

If I'm reading this right ........the solenoid could be bad.....it happens , you can't expect everything to be pefect every time due to human interfrace. Is it the solenoid ? or the coil , which activates the solenoid? Are you getting voltage when you don't need it? That would indicate a bad trigger , or a shorted coil, ??


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

I just wanted to update what happened with the solenoid. It turns out it was a bad one. I emailed Doug at Fright Props and they shipped out a new one right away. I received it last week and am back working on my prop. They have great customer service. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Glad to hear your back in business.


----------

